# peeing on the lawn



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Is there any way I can stop the brown burn marks on my lawn when Ruby has peed there? is there a solution I can apply to the area? She can't really go anywhere else as on the lower terrace it's timber decking and the top is lawn, I grew the lawn myself from scratch and would love to keep it verdant and lush if possible.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

harrigab, the only thing I know of is to dilute the pee immediately with a bucket of water or a good squirt with the garden hose. You have to do it right away, though. So, unfortunately, this only works if you are there when she pees. After the pee sits there for awhile, it burns the leaves of grass, and I don't think you can reverse that. As far as a chemical pretreatment goes, I don't know of any but maybe someone else does. 

p.s. Also, I understand that there are pills you can give your dog that alter the ammonia content of her urine. I don't think most of us here would want to change our dogs' physiology with the use of drugs for the sake of a perfect lawn, though.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought that might be the answer mswhipple, nevermind though, as I went from this









to this









all by a lot of pick and shovel work :-[


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm not sure where you live, but Centipede grass does not show pee spots. In our former house we had Bermuda & it was awful - yellow spots everywhere.

Maybe you could try a wood chip or pine straw bed & teacher her to pee there.

Good luck!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW -- That is BEAUTIFUL!! Keep a bucket of water handy! ;D

I can see that it took a lot of hard work!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Could you not make a small area at the top end of your garden cover it with bark chippings and then train her to go up there. We have done that with our boys( our Dane doesn't lift a leg although we have lots of trees he could use). Now we have lots of brown patches from the pup so will have to start training him to use the doggy area!!

Nice lawn - we did see some very realistic astro turf in the garden centre last week end - now there's a thought :'(


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I have seen some products claiming to reverse the damage and/or stop future damage, but not sure how good they work.
Scotts makes a seeding mix to repair dog spots
http://www.scotts.ca/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod10720020&itemId=cat40052


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> _*Could you not make a small area at the top end of your garden cover it with bark chippings and then train her to go up there.*_ We have done that with our boys( our Dane doesn't lift a leg although we have lots of trees he could use). Now we have lots of brown patches from the pup so will have to start training him to use the doggy area!!
> 
> Nice lawn - we did see some very realistic astro turf in the garden centre last week end - now there's a thought :'(


strange you should mention that, as to the right (out of view on photo) is my hen coop and kids trampoline, under kids trampoline is all nice clean bark chippings/stump grindings where the boys like to play with their toy diggers....guess what she's decided that areas for doing!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Could you not make a small area at the top end of your garden cover it with bark chippings and then train her to go up there. We have done that with our boys( our Dane doesn't lift a leg although we have lots of trees he could use). Now we have lots of brown patches from the pup so will have to start training him to use the doggy area!!
> 
> Nice lawn - _*we did see some very realistic astro turf in the garden centre last week end - now there's a thought *_:'(


Astro turf! Astro Turf! Hot mischief, I'm an Englishman!!! lol!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Well harrigab, I'm an English woman and I can tell you I have tried everything!!! Rocks in their water, rough and tough grass seed etc. Don't both with the repair kits unless you are going to take shares out in the company! oh and the repairs only last until she comes along and pees on it has just grown back in.
The bucket of water works, as long as you do it immediately otherwise the acid in the urine just burns the grass.

Just think if you had astro turf you would have no weeds, wouldn't have to spend the weekend mowing the lawn............and no brown patches 

I quess you could always rehome the children and the chickens and then the problems would be solved!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

weeds in my lawn!!! HM! God forbid!, but yes kids and hens re-homed could be a workable solution ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

HA HA PEE makes great fertilizer. 
Trick is to run around with the water hose after the dog marked the area. Our Sam used to go in the middle of the lawn, now he goes along the edges and pees on the fence. 
I gave up fertilizing or even using weed killer on the back lawn. I think dogs sweat through their paws and may absorb some of the chemicals. 
I also don't allow Sam to step on properties with perfect lawns, I just assume they used chemical fertilizers .... the bees the birds and the rabbits know that.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

HOSE PIPES      

We've been on a 'HOSE PIPE BAN' since Christmas here in wet & windy WALES :-\ :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We had some reno's done on the house last year, and wheelbarrows, roofing supplies, and lumber were stacked in our backyard. Needless to say the grass was toast. The contractors seeded, but it didnt take too well in the summer heat. We got Odin in the fall, then had an unseasonably warm winter with little to no snow. All this means that my lawn is a DISASTER! I am contemplating giving up on the grass, and planting some hearty http://www.stepables.com ground cover instead (which Odin will probably eat...)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

We have tried dog rocks, they do work, but don't last as long as they say and you then end up with burnt patches again.

I have just started an extension for a client, and brought the grass , I dug out from the clients garden for the foundations to patch up my garden, and seeded the smaller patches. Luckily it coincided with some heavy rain and took really well.

We have also stopped Brook peeing on the main grass area, taking him to the front instead.

Hes just not fussed on going where we want him to go. We also stopped digging the boarders over letting the grass grow for extra peeing spots.

Have you noticed that the public parks don't get burnt patches, just the growth patches the dogs cant help sniffing and peeing on.
No one dilutes it there??

Ghost writer 
Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

on a side note, I've taken up the path on the right side of the pic and topsoiled and seeded, set up little barricades to keep Rubes and Ronnie and Reggie off...no chance!, Rubes pees o the lawn then hops over barricades to walk down the freshly seeded area, wagging her tail I may add  Ronnie and Reggie think it's a limbo dance assault course ....I am turning into an old curmudgeon


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I always wondered if the lawn obsession was a British thing... now I think I have my answer!  My grandad is always having fits and chasing squirrels/birds/raccoons off his lawn. I say who cares... the lawn will be there forever, but not the kids and dogs.  Get a can of green spray paint... hahaha!


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Where our dogs go it turns into nice lush dark green BBBBBEEEAUUUUUUUTIFUL weed spots. Lol. Guess creepin charlie thrives on pee lol


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ashley, I even considered rotovating my *front lawn* this year, as i found 4 dandelions on it last summer. Dogs, kids and hens are forbidden from it ;D as that's the lawn where I get my old pull and push manual mower with a roller out... your front lawn just *has to have stripes!*


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lol, at the time I thought this was sacrilege :-X


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

To have the camera ready at that exact moment is what is amazing to me. If only dogs could sue... :-[
I am afraid to "like" out for fear of implications.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

datacan said:


> To have the camera ready at that exact moment is what is amazing to me. If only dogs could sue... :-[
> I am afraid to "like" out for fear of implications.


it was one of those 1 in a 100 shots that didn't get deleted datacan, she was having a ball whizzing that brush around , I do have a better shot, taken on the same day,,,but that'd show off my grass growing skills....awwww go on then I'll post it :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

My local pet store just sent their quarterly flyer with coupons, and there was a coupon in there for a product called Tinkle Tamer. It's apparently natural and organic. I usually trust the stuff that this pet store sells--they're pretty good about carrying nice stuff. Here's the website: http://tinkletamer.com/

It probably won't do you any good, as it seems to be sold primarily in a few stores in the US, but maybe there's something like it out where you live? You can buy it online, but not sure if they'd ship it over there.

Your lawn is very nice! I have a lawn-obsessed father, so I understand.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Harrigab.....just get her to drink Pineapple juice........it works for us......


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ozkar - Does pineapple juice really work and if so how much for a 52 pound dog??


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It may, I really don't know.......... but what I wrote was just a pisstake! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I used to have a lush green yard. Then I got a vizsla and most of the yard still looked good. Then I got a second vizsla and and the grass started wearing down. Next I got a third vizsla and three quarters of my yard is now dirt.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I used to have a lush green yard. Then I got a vizsla and most of the yard still looked good. Then I got a second vizsla and and the grass started wearing down. Next I got a third vizsla and three quarters of my yard is now dirt.


Sometimes you gotta look at the positives.........it saves time on mowing............ ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar? how much damage is the pups - how much damage is YOU! LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Jesus REM....no need to confuse the issue with facts now. :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I was going to ask this same question. My husband is a FREAK about his yard. I mean FREAK. Just as bad as you harrigab. I'm not even allowed to mow that **** thing. My husband could be on his death bed and I still would not be able to mow. 
Jack goes pee right outside the door next to the patio. Chris was freaking out because the spot was getting bigger. So, he went out and bought so soil stuff that grows grass anywhere. I told him is was wasting his time, because he is going to have to pee some where and if it is there in the same spot then there will be a new one. And sure as **** Jack just goes pee like not even a foot from the old spot! ;D ;D Love it when my boys helps prove me right. Would take a pic to show but its dark now. Will post a pic tomorrow. 

Anyway, I saw stuff that you give your dog, like someone else said, but dont feel safe on giving it to him. I gave him stuff from the pet store before so he would not eat his shadobbies, but he just made him sick. Couldnt do the woodchip thing, Jack would just eat them. What is the dog stone thing?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lindsey, who's dog is it? 
Dog pee is fantastic fertilizer. I mean really good stuff, but, you must go and dilute it right after the act.
I have the most amazing green lawn because I go outside with Sammy every time. It doesn't matter if it's 2 AM, 3 AM or 4 AM. I don't care because I save a lot of money ... I canceled my cable TV so the dog is all I watch.... ;D

I don't bother fertilizing either. Yesterday it was raining and the earthworms came up.... hundreds of them. 
I never thought it would be possible to achieve an environmentally friendly back yard.

I have rabbits nesting, birds feeding on worms and all that thanks to SAMMY


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

datacan said:


> Lindsey, who's dog is it?
> Dog pee is fantastic fertilizer.


The V is mine. If it was someone else dog and we didnt have a dog, my husband would not let it pee in our yard . I thought y ou were kidding about dod pee being a fantastic fertilizer :. LOL. I will have to start the water thing. How much water?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Soak it. I have the hose ready for action like the fire fighters ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep... I'm with you Datacan,.......... I've always got my hose at the ready! Or... at least I have my hand on it at least......


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

does this come with age? i looked yesterday and i don't see it "burned" everywhere he pees.....i can see some marks but it's not where he usually pees????? strange? our yard sucks in florida anywho but hey..... ???


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Looney said:


> does this come with age? i looked yesterday and i don't see it "burned" everywhere he pees.....i can see some marks but it's not where he usually pees????? strange? our yard sucks in florida anywho but hey..... ???


I actually thought it was only bitches that burned the grass tbh.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

No harrigab, I can testify that dogs burn the grass too. Even the little pup as left marks all over our not so nice lawn!!!

I think datacan has the answer - I went through a neurotic phase and watered every pee my Dane did, then I got a life and trained him to go "up the top" of the garden. Sometimes he is defiant and piddles on the grass, turning found and looking at me as if to say....P...Off   

So there's your solution harrigab... provided you haven't got a hose pipe ban like us in the south. Well you could always use pineapple juice if you have!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> No harrigab, I can testify that dogs burn the grass too. Even the little pup as left marks all over our not so nice lawn!!!
> 
> I think datacan has the answer - I went through a neurotic phase and watered every pee my Dane did, then I got a life and trained him to go "up the top" of the garden. Sometimes he is defiant and piddles on the grass, turning found and looking at me as if to say....P...Off
> 
> So there's your solution harrigab... provided you haven't got a hose pipe ban like us in the south. Well you could always use pineapple juice if you have!!!


It should be a cold day in **** before us in Cumbria get a hosepipe ban ;D, luckily I have one of those 30m retractable hosepipes so I guess I'll just have to use it more


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the only problem I have with PIKE is when he pees on the grass it's harder to roll and light - I have learned to live with it!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Ha ha i see what you did there.... 8)


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry I am a bit late in this thread.

I was advised by our breeder to add a squirt of tomato ketchup to Alba's food to help prevent the lawn damage. It does help ;D


----------

